# My Redlegs!



## gen (Sep 26, 2011)

Last summer(2015), I got 100 PLs. It was 5 mm when I first got them. Now(Feb 2016), they are so great and start breading. I want share photo with shrimp lovers. Hope like it. Happy shrimping

Tank set up:

10G
1/2" ADA soil
one Aqua clear 50
Gh 4-5 with TDS 150 (NUTRAFIN African cichlid conditoner to increase my RO water)
Temp 24C
water change every week 20-30%
feed every 1 or 2 days
T5HO light tube for 6-8 hour a day


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice looking shrimp!

Thanks for posting the pics and details on parameters  I'm trying to be more successful with my shrimp tank as well so this is great.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Gen,
Very Nice PRL you have there.. Congratulations!!


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice to hear making it work with 10G tanks 
Great looking shrimps and pics thanks


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice Quality shrimps!! especially Mosura (grade SSS) 
Congrats and keep it up!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Stunning shrimp, I love how theyre doing so well in a 10g. Gives me hope


----------



## gen (Sep 26, 2011)

All my shrimp tanks are 10g and breeding very well.


----------



## gen (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't keep too many males in breeding tank, they kill females.


----------

